# Good deal?



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

Just like in the uk, here in spain the word crisis is too often used lately. Nobody is buying houses, cars etc and people are losing their jobs..............

Well im not, and business is going just as well as normal, because in my line its just the high earners i deal with. when i mean high earners they usually have at least 3 cars and a track car, mainly astons, lambos or ferraris. Bastatrds i say but not to their faces.......

I was going to buy another tt but thought not the most practical, and always had bmws before, so off i went to my local bmw dealer for a new or pre registered 330d coupe. they are desperate to sell. i can have either a 330d ordered to my spec and take €8750 off the total or take a pre reg 335d coupe from stock in white with loads, and i mean loads of extras for the list of the 330d. too good to be true?

they need to shift the metal i guess.
been lookng at consumption figures and the 330 is better but a 335 for that money??????

what do you think?

the mrs is not too clued up with this so any thoughts?

offer open until sunday to me or unless they sell the 335 which i doubt tomorrow.

let me know ive got money burning a hole!

antonio


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

For me its the 335, the twin turbo diesel can be mapped to be just about as quick as an M3!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Go with the 335 or you'll always be thinking "what if ?"

If the car is sitting in stock, haggle hard, I'm sure they'd rather shift a stock car that owes them money rather than just ordering another form the factory.

Good luck


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dont' have a 3 Series, but do have a 3.0d engine. And while it's great most of the time, I sometimes wish we'd found the extra for the 535d.

I think an almost perfect all round car would be a 535d touring that's been mapped.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The new low emission all alloy 3.0d with 245hp in the revised 3 series is a belter by all accounts and not much slower than 335d according to reports.

However a twin turbo version of this unit for the 5/335ds is also in preparation allegedly with 300hp and Efficient Dynamics. If that is the case, then you may be better either waiting for a new spec 335d or taking a 330d now.

330d is available with manual gearbox too.

Both great.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> The new low emission all alloy 3.0d with 245hp in the revised 3 series is a belter by all accounts and not much slower than 335d according to reports.
> 
> However a twin turbo version of this unit for the 5/335ds is also in preparation allegedly with 300hp and Efficient Dynamics. If that is the case, then you may be better either waiting for a new spec 335d or taking a 330d now.
> 
> ...


Can vouch that the 335d goes like a bat out of hell!

The best thing about it is the fact is when you floor it... with the huge amount of torque it seriously puts a smile on your face!!


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Help MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot believe it i bloody love this crisis...i think :?

I was torn between the 330 and 335 with my yocal dealer, was on the verge of the 335 as its in stock and deal is amazing, thought as its in stock i have a bit more play.

Then he threw the spanner in, I can have the directors car (and only he uses it, old man) for €37,500.

But what is it I hear you cry, just like I did when he said its a year old M6 with little km (9,000).

Now I have no idea what to do. Think I might buy a skoda roomster and have a good nights sleep.

Advice? [smiley=gossip.gif]

Greatly appreciated, I've got the shakes. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Antonio


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Go for the 335d, if you really wanted an M6 you'd have been looking at them in the first place :wink:


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all

Got the M6 for 5 day test, to see whhat its like in the real world with 507bhp, my right foot and see how it goes and drinks.

Put it on the test track at work today. Effing fast but 9 mpg??? 

Going to fill her up and use normally to see. Its a big car, loads of space so thats already a plus...... 

I fell a mass debate coming on (335d or M6) [smiley=book2.gif]

Constructive comments?

Antonio


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

Well after a 5 day test of the M6, I gave it back and did a deal on the 335 as it was in stock and basically i pulled their pants down as they needed it shifted.

I got it for the list price of the 330d. For that list price I got a 335d M pack in black, with a list of extras as long as a really long thing....and a 5 year service pack.

Picked it up this morning. Feels great, doesnt feel any slower than the M6 as it has sooo much torque. I miss the noise of the v10 but the fuel consumption was rediculous on the M6. I used it for 5 days, constantly. The best I could get out of it was 1 tank (€88.00) for 345 km. I guess I could have got more but the noise is addictive so its unprobable.

Have I made the right decision????

I think so, do you?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Need pics


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Will get on the camera when its clean - been raining here this weekend.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

allthewayfromspain said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well after a 5 day test of the M6, I gave it back and did a deal on the 335 as it was in stock and basically i pulled their pants down as they needed it shifted.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Does not feel any slower than the M6 500bhp V-10 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
kEEP OFF THE RED WINE ! Its doing you no good. :roll:


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

i meant it doesnt feel much slower than them6, in everyday usage. but the v10 is probably the best engine ive had the pleasure to use.

this is my new 335, taken about 1 minute from the dealership on the mobile

http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo35 ... o/335d.jpg

http://i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo35 ... /335-1.jpg

notice they didnt shine the tyres!

yes i got black when originally was going for white, but im not sure how long white will be in fashion!

cheers!


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

335d is 1605kg 177bhp per ton
M6 is 1710kg 297bhp per ton

335d does 0-100 in 15 sec
M6 does 0-100 in under 9 sec

Night and day difference in performance :roll: 
And if things were going so well out in spain for you and fuel is cheap why worry about mpg :? 
BIG M6 ALL THE WAY  
Cheers


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

valid comments
sure on paper the 6 is way faster but in everyday use the performance is so similar with the twin turbos giving so much torque.
the other factors most important to me were the tax issues, same here as the uk, and the 6 is only going to get worse, plus i often do a 1200km round trip and even on a run the 6 cannot get anywhere near the consumption of the diesel. sure fuel is cheaper here but i dont want to ruin myself!


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

Nearing a month of ownership of the 335d, all going smoothly.

I feel its a good car all round, sure footed handling, great power delivery which is smooth through the rev range. In crisp/dry cold conditions ie. -5 to 5 degrees still gives good traction out of slow bends and feels planted on fast roads. Ive done 1400km so far, all pleasing. No faults, seats are comfy, OBC says overall consumption sice delivery of 37 mpg, which should only get better.

Took it up to the Pyrenees at the weekend, at the base of the mountains police stopped everyone to say in 10km further there was an obligatory use of snow chains on wheels. Once these were on (well snow socks as they are called) in snow it was ok up to the 65km/h limit. The car is well balanced.

A four wheel drive cersion is available on 3 series diesels here, including the 335, so that would be an option but it seemed fine - just the traction light flashes a lot.

If I was to use this car daily maybe in a wet or snowy place 4x4 version would be good for extra security, not sure why its not available in the UK.

I am happy with the 335, but still not 100% over the dash. I have the double binnacle one with the nav/tv screen in the middle. The ones without seem too flat for my liking. But there is still something when I get in the TT, like a sense of an "event", the cabin is really good. I share the use of the cars nearly evenly, and both put a smile on my face. Im glad I have chosen these two.

Everyone on here(nearly) has a TT or will have/have had, and so dont need to recommend them, but I can recommend also the 335d. Great engine, power, 4 comfy seats, big boot .

Hope everyones Christmas plans are going well

Regards

Antonio


----------

